# Mingo ramp



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Just wondering if any of the guys from the Ohio Valley area could fill me in on that new ramp down in Mingo Junction. I stopped by the ramp on the way to my folks house from Columbus and was a little concerned about the ramp. It seemed pretty steep and a bit muddy at the end of the ramp. I only have a 16 foot bass boat, but I also only have a two wheel drive truck. Is the ramp pretty decent as far as launching and loading? 

It seemed to me that if they would extend docks on the two ramps on the left and extended them a little further than the next, maybe the current wouldn't carry so much mud into that little oxbow in the creek where the ramps are. Just wondering cause I'd like to take my boat out of there next year. Should I just go to Steubenville or Toronto? Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never seen the new Mingo Junction ramp.

Steubenville is OK when the current isn't too strong.
Toronto- never been there (except by boat)
I like Rayland. Costs $4-5 depending on Wanda's mood   , it's located back in Short Creek and you can beach your boat for the weekend/night and camp on the shoreline.
The locals don't like it because it was built with tax dollars and then the USACOE leased it to a private owner.
Wellsburg, WV has a good one. Don't know if it's a pay and launch.
East Liverpool ramp sucks, Chester WV is pretty good.
I like fishing the island and the Weirton Steel hot water discharges.
I'd say Steubenville is close to them and other "hot spots"


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Someone told me that it was new, but it didn't appear that way when I pulled in. The ramps are located behind a ballfield I think called Porter Field. If you get off of 7 at 151, go towards the river and turn left on Commercial Ave. You'be be heading north towards Paddy's Diner (always wanted to use Paddy's in a post), and soon after Paddy's, you'll see a sign for the field and marina. Turn right and go to the field, where you will turn left and then right again. The ramps are straight ahead on the left. I think that must be Cross Creek, but I'm not sure. Whatever it is, it runs back into Goulds Run, and toward that salvage yard back there. It must be a short ways to the river from there. 

Eric


----------



## skipjack (Apr 7, 2004)

launched there last saturday,ramp is fine.
only problem is a tree was knocked down into the creek from flooding.
we got around it with trolling motor.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been to that ramp 2 years ago, didn't like the looks of it and went to Rayland. I don't know if they replaced those ramps with new or built new ones. The parking was a little tight too.

I wondered if that Paddy's was the same as the Paddy's near Kentucky Lake where they are famous for the 2-3" thick pork chops and the bread that is cooked in clay flower pots.

If you think that portion of the creek is muddy and nasty wait till you get near the main river where the steel plant is. The creek runs red and the sludge on the bottom is red also.
But that what's called $$$ and good paying jobs which are a little scarce in that area.
Virginia Cross Creek on the other side of the main river is good fishing during the cold weather months. If you go under the tressel be real careful. I think it's the right side that's only 2' deep. Keep to the other side. Remember I said I think. Check first before zipping in under that tressel.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

must be nice that people still fish there!!!!lots of sauger


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I assume you're talking about me Husky and why I haven't called you. 

The last time I made it to the river was this past March when you let me borrow your heater to warm my tent during that 20 degree night. Was too busy on West Branch and Nimi this past summer and now I'm too busy with a 3 week old girl.
I'll probably see you and Junior in the spring when the leash isn't too tight!
Miss you man.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Warpath.....That Mingo ramp is fine to use. The only problem with mud is if the river was up and when it drops it leaves mud on the ramp. This time of year it won't dry up. Also the upstream ramp is a little shorter, so if you back in to far your trailer wheels will drop off and with 2 wheel drive you might not get back up onto the ramp. By the way, I resaent the fact that Lewzer said the creelk runs red, it is a s...t brindle grey and the mud is the same and is probably several feet deep, you don't want to fall in or get out to wade!!!....However it is good saugeye and smallie fishing where it comes into the big "O". The creek is Ohio Cross Creek. Stay in the middle as you idle out to the river....Pete


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks to all you guys from the OV for the info. At some point, I know I will have to fish the river during bass tournaments so I just thought I find a ramp to launch from. I heard about the Mingo ramp and decided to check it out. 

I'll heed the warnings. Thanks again!

Eric


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

hey lewser congrats man,and i miss you and all the good fish we pulled out too. happy holidays.we will hook up again i know.been kinda hecktic for me too hosp and all. see ya bro.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hi all just 2 let u know !!!!!!!!!!!
THERE IS NO FISH IN THAT CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
don't even waste u time fishing there as i said THERE IS NO FISH IN THAT CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a new one for me! I'll agree with your description.
I like sitting out on the main river at night when they pour molten steel (or whatever they are doing) and the whole night sky lights up like the sun came out of the ground.
I love to take a tour of that plant or one the other steel or coke plants nearby or maybe even the Cardinal plant. I bet the blast furnace would be an awesome sight.
What about Paddy's? Do they have the huge pork chops there and the excellent bread? Anyone in the know???

Merry Christmas to you Husky and your family. Hope to run into to you on the docks this winter hunting down the 17" crappies!!! We need a few more Harolds.


----------

